# Fox Racing Flux (2013) helmet help needed!



## Dimon Hell (Jul 12, 2013)

Greetings community!
Beforehand i'm apologiese for my poor english, it's even not my foreign language. 
I have such a problem.
Want to buy a Fox Flux helmet in matte black, but they sold out ewerywhere in EU. Maybe it'll be in stock in month or two, but i need it asap. And then i've notice, that there's a women model in matte black with blue stripe. Here's a pictures of black/red mens version and black/blue womens. Who know, what's the difference between them? If they both in L/XL size. Womens version have diferent size in same L/XL?
Comparing pictures - it's the same helmet, but in different colour!













I hope you'll save my boiling brains!


----------



## Dimon Hell (Jul 12, 2013)

Anyone? Really need to know!
I wrote to Fox, but they answer some silly thing, about where to buy those, not 'bout difference! 
The main problem - we don't have Foxes in local stores, so i can't compare them.


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

My wife and I both have this helmet and the only difference I see is graphics and finish. The female version is glossy and mine is matt black. Stickers are a different color. Good luck and do the Flux helmet mod. Noticeable difference. http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=841552

Sent from my skz_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dimon Hell (Jul 12, 2013)

Thank god, at last! 
I've noticed, that difference is in colour. Female one i've found in stock is matte black finish too. Of course red decals are preferable, because my bike is matte black with red details...
Thanks for mod tip! As soon as i get one - i'll try!


----------



## Dimon Hell (Jul 12, 2013)

Today i've ordered matte black with blue stripe. When i'll get one - i'll post out my impression.


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

Good luck and let us know how you like it. 

Sent from my skz_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dimon Hell (Jul 12, 2013)

Today i get my helmet.
Well... It's pretty well made, not perfect, but acceptable. 
Front visor fender is a little bit bent, obviously box standing on wrong side - helmet wasn't fixed tight inside the box. Well, i hope i can straighten it in hot air or hot water.
I've made "strap mod" as you advised.
It cost me about 99$.


----------

